# marshalltown comp - a vid



## monty3777 (Jun 29, 2008)

here is a video from the comp i went to in marshalltown, iowa. it was my first and i worked with Texas Rib Rangers. hope you enjoy

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/znsLI37TnVo&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/znsLI37TnVo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 29, 2008)

Wished i could have made it, placed in brisket$$$, how da ya do over all?


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 29, 2008)

I should be clear that I was, at best, a spectator. I helped as a gopher and watched the operation run but had NOTHING to do with the cooking. That's all Barb and Bill. I'm not sure exactly where they placed over all.

Where you from in Iowa?


----------

